# Are my anubias dying?



## GoldieCrazie (Oct 2, 2010)

A leaf on my anubias hastifolia turned brown and parts of the rhizome are now turning. I am seeing similar browning in my other hastifolia rhizome too. 
Is it dying? Or is this normal? (Yes, I used hair ties to attach them to my new wood, I didn't want to put in all the effort to attach them with string if they are sick)

Thank you for your input.


----------



## ValorG (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks norm to me, just looks like a dying leaf.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks like some rotting, which sucks.
I've had this happen to my collection before, there are three key issues I've found:

Low light: I lost about 50 petites once when I had them in a guppy tank filled with moss. I took some clippings and dumped them into the tank. After a few days, rhizomes don't get light, they start rotting out.

High light: I upgraded my lighting from standard to HO. Dreaded leaf burn happened, my anubias plants dropped their leaves. Seriously came back home one day to 200+ leaves floating in the tank. Dialed back lighting schedule and everything has been peachy.

Lack of water movement: They grow easiest in water flow, near air bubbles etc. Don't keep them in a tank without some form of movement or rhizomes won't grow much. Might be different for some people, but the best growth I see, is with rhizomes closest to my filter.

Your rhizomes will continue to melt. Your best choice, is one of a few things.

Do a complete water change in your tank. Will help keep bacteria counts low in your tank.

Remove rhizomes, toss them in glass jars with a little bit of excess moisture in it along with substrate, place rhizomes under light (emersed growth) 

Wait it out, see if they melt completely. 

Good luck!
-Gordon


----------



## kiddjam (Dec 3, 2011)

Gordonrichards said:


> Looks like some rotting, which sucks.
> I've had this happen to my collection before, there are three key issues I've found:
> 
> Low light: I lost about 50 petites once when I had them in a guppy tank filled with moss. I took some clippings and dumped them into the tank. After a few days, rhizomes don't get light, they start rotting out.
> ...


Hi Gordon!!

Seems like you are in the same ship with me! I lost as much as your Nana "Petite", also I got 20 Nana "stardust", and the same condition, lose leaves, melting all that sucks!!

So how are your petites now? Are they growing back or they are still dying?

Hope to hear from you again soon!!!!!!


----------

